# Schonheit's



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope this is a good place to make this inquiry. I have had 3 GSDs from Schonheit's Kennel located initially in Santa Cruz California back in the 70s and 80s and then in Southern Oregon in the mid 90s. My first GSD was my working dog and I was so happy with him I was able to get 2 more through the years. 
The breeder died in 2009 and it appears that the breeding program was stopped and the kennel closed. I have no idea what happened to the dogs. 
I am interested in seeing if anyone here has any information on any of the Schonheit's dogs.
Thanks and I hope this inquiry is in the right place.
Best regards,


----------

